# Kingsley Boateng



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzo classe 94 giocatore del Bari ( passato a titolo definitivo al Bari ma il Milan ha l'opzione per ricomprarlo) ,il gioatore arriva dopo l'esperienza di 6 mesi al NEC.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2015)

Le perplessità sul ragazzo erano solo fisiche, il ragazzo è davvero forte e lo dimostra il fatto che sta panchinando De Luca che è un ottimo attaccante.

Ne sentiremo presto parlare


----------



## raducioiu (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ah ma è ancora nostro? Mi sembrava di ricordare fosse stato ceduto con diritto di riacquisto.
Prometteva bene però dopo gli infortuni ha deluso le attese. Come mai il NAC l'ha rispedito in Italia?


----------



## Marilson (28 Febbraio 2015)

ho discrete speranze per il giocatore. Tutti i calci che ha preso da Ibra in allenamento dovranno pur servire a qualcosa no?


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (28 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi primo gol in serie b e tante belle giocate che fanno ben sperare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2015)

Ai tempi della primavera era il più pronto, ma credo che si fece due volte il legamento


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Oggi contro il Modena, gol a parte, è stato devastante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ah ma è ancora nostro? Mi sembrava di ricordare fosse stato ceduto con diritto di riacquisto.
> Prometteva bene però dopo gli infortuni ha deluso le attese. Come mai il NAC l'ha rispedito in Italia?


Siamo noi che abbiamo esercitato il riacquisto 

Come sopra una volta visto che il giocatore era integro l'abbiamo riportato a casa, questo è forte


----------



## raducioiu (28 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Siamo noi che abbiamo esercitato il riacquisto
> 
> Come sopra una volta visto che il giocatore era integro l'abbiamo riportato a casa, questo è forte



Non ne sapevo nulla. Se si tratta di riacquisto è un buon segno. Se in questo finale di stagione dimostra continuità lo presterei in A l'anno prossimo, però a qualche società che ci crede davvero e in maniera intelligente, ad esempio con qualche clausola sul numero delle presenze.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ragazzo classe 94 di proprietà del Milan in prestito al Bari dopo l'esperienza di 6 mesi al NEC



Non è più nostro l'abbiamo ceduto a gennaio a titolo definitivo , oggi ho visto un po e ha fatto bene anche con la rete decisiva.

edit: ho modificato il post, ero abbastanza sicura che fosse passato a titolo definitivo ed è cosi ho cercato sulla gds 

" L'ex punta del Milan proviene dal Nac Breda: è a titolo definitivo passa al Bari"


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ah ma è ancora nostro? Mi sembrava di ricordare fosse stato ceduto con diritto di riacquisto.
> Prometteva bene però dopo gli infortuni ha deluso le attese. Come mai il NAC l'ha rispedito in Italia?



No non è più nostro, a gennaio è stato ceduto a titolo definitivo al Bari.

edit: ho cercato un pò si è passato a titolo definitivo ma abbiamo l'opzione per ricomprarlo .


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non è più nostro l'abbiamo ceduto a gennaio a titolo definitivo , oggi ho visto un po e ha fatto bene anche con la rete decisiva.
> 
> edit: ho modificato il post, ero abbastanza sicura che fosse passato a titolo definitivo ed è cosi ho cercato sulla gds
> 
> " L'ex punta del Milan proviene dal Nac Breda: è a titolo definitivo passa al Bari"



Non so in che modo comunque è ancora sotto controllo nostro, ne parlava un dirigente del Bari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non so in che modo comunque è ancora sotto controllo nostro, ne parlava un dirigente del Bari.



Ah buono speriamo sia cosi ha un bel potenziale.

edit: confermo, ho cercato un pò in giro e la formula è : Al Bari a titolo definitivo ma noi abbiamo l'opzione per ricomprarlo, ottimo questa formula se è una pippa se lo tengono se è buono possiamo ricomprarlo.


----------

